

Putin among Nobel Peace nominees - veganarchocap
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/03/04/us-nobel-peace-idUSBREA231R920140304

======
bigd
lol. They also tried to convince stockholm to give one to Berlusconi few years
ago

[http://silvioperilnobel.blogspot.com/](http://silvioperilnobel.blogspot.com/)

The best part is that those nominations are useless. Nobel prizes have no
transparency on this, or as the article says "nominations are kept secret for
50 years".

~~~
tomaac
Nobel prize is presented in Oslo not Stockholm.

